# قريبا على متجر مزنه



## متجر مزنه (15 يونيو 2013)

دائما في متجرنا الكثييير 
وسيتم عرضه قريبا فتابعونا 

* آراء عملاء وعميلات متجر مزنه 
* خلطات تفتيح الوجه 
* خلطات العروس 
* عرض الصيف باكيج العروس 
* خلطات الجسم 
* عطر الجسم الثابت بعد الحمام 

والكثيييير 

وأهلا بكم في متجر مزنه 

واتس اب 0541073746 
بجده والتوصيل لكافة المناطق


----------

